# SB, KDE 4, KMixer, MIC



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi!

FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.4.4.


```
loader.conf:
snd_emu10kx_load="YES"
```
cat /dev/sndstat shows:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (4p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```
dmesg shows:

```
emu10kx0: <Creative SBLive! [SB????]> port 0xdf80-0xdf9f irq 22 at device 10.0 on pci2
emu10kx0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0
pcm0: <eMicro EM28028 AC97 Codec>
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0
```
If I run:
	
	



```
cut filename . /dev/dsp
```
it produced a sound.
And know about problem. When I start a computer, than "startx' (start KDE) and I checked a KMix I have on Microphone checked cpture but recording doesn't works. Than I restart KDE and in KMix I have checked capture on CD and Microphone bur recording doesn't works still. Thank I use

```
mixer -S =rec mic
```
and recording works.
This problem I have all the time with KDE 4 but I never had with KDE 3.

Thanks in advance,

Mitja
---------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2010)

```
tags. Please.
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2010)

I forgot to wrote that when KDE start I got a message:

```
The audio playback device EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface (pcm) does not work.
```


----------

